# Lactate test



## OnForm (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a lactate threshold test and having them give me power and heart rate zones. Am I throwing money away, or is this the standard before I start a training plan?


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I had a FUEL test done at the BCSM, which consisted of VO2 Max, Lactate Threshold and fuel (fat vs carbs) burning.

While I found the results to be interesting, I could have done a field test to determine my training zones. The Monod test is one such way of determining your training zones. I downloaded the spreadsheet at www.velo-fit.com.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Everything I've read (and that's obviously not everything published) has suggested that using a power meter to estimate LT and V02 max power efforts gets you 'close enough' to laboratory testing for most people. 

The way I look at it,I have a hard enough time staying perfectly within a 10 watt window for 10 minutes even on an indoor trainer without the outdoor variability. So, if lab testing gave me more accurate zones (down to the exact watt, instead of a 10 Watt range, let's say), what would I do with the information.

Obviously, if you're getting paid to ride a bike for a living, the priorities might be different.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

OnForm said:


> I'm thinking about getting a lactate threshold test and having them give me power and heart rate zones. Am I throwing money away, or is this the standard before I start a training plan?


I did it this year, but it was more out of curiousity than anything else. In particular, I was just curious to know my VO2 Max. The test itself was discounted through a team deal. If you have a power meter (or even a heart rate monitor), you can get close enough to your LT without taking blood. In fact, the numbers from the test verified this. 

The reality is, unless you re-test frequently the data gets stale quickly if you are training hard and your fitness is improving. If you are curious and the price doesn't bother you, then go for it. Otherwise, I would save your money.

Also, FWIW the VO2 Max test is NOT fun (LT is no big deal). Riding to absolute exhaustion with a snorkel stuck in your mouth and your nose sealed shut was not a day at the beach. I was totally drained the next day.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

CHT said:


> The reality is, unless you re-test frequently the data gets stale quickly if you are training hard and your fitness is improving. If you are curious and the price doesn't bother you, then go for it. Otherwise, I would save your money.
> .


It is interesting data, but unless you are re-testing often, it is more for curiousity. 

I have free access to all of the stuff in my lab and only do a max test once a year, and have never done a formal lactate test.

I use my power tap to test my FTP/CP/20 min power every 3 to 6 weeks.


----------

